# Do they provide Pencil & Eraser?



## abourne (Oct 28, 2010)

I do all my studying work in black pen, red pen for important stuff and formula references, and a highlighter.

I'm not a pencil person.

I heard they provide a mechanical pencil in the exam.

Is this correct?


----------



## abourne (Oct 28, 2010)

Got answer here:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=13876


----------

